# a few good bass



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Penny and I hit Herron Bayou at 6 am, first one at the launch,, eased out through the no wake zone, absolutly beautiful this morning,, ran across the bay to the mouth of 11 mile creek. this is what was waiting for me,,,










right there by the stumps i caught my first bass, about 2 lbs,, throwing awhite trick worm,,the rest were smaller through out the morning,, but i was catching fish,, caught a mangrove snapper, let him go, caught several small bass let them go,,, here are a few more pics... had a most excellent time,,, back at the house at 10:30. :letsdrink



















and yes they are all legal,,,,


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Picture perfect morning..Way to go bud..


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a good morning trip. Nice pics.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Good show Kenny!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

evrythings legal til u get caught! (ha!) 'specially the one in yer left hand...............


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i would love to hit them stumps up with a trick worm. nice catch.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishallyear (6/7/2009)*evrythings legal til u get caught! (ha!) 'specially the one in yer left hand...............


you dont know how big my hands are,, they are all legal,,, i threw back several that wernt...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PMac (Oct 12, 2007)

I didn't know you were a black bass fanatic, looks like you a had a great morning. 
I think it is those "six pack" abs that make your hands look so big!:doh
Glad you got to spend a beautiful morning on the water....


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats....Way to break in the new boat. Looked like a great 1/2 day without having to deal with the Heat. :clap


----------



## brandonmann0812 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great job Dad.. there gonna cook up real nice.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

you can go Brandon, give me a call some time...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i just got a bass boat myself and cant wait to get over there to wicker lake, 11mile and bayou marcus.. my favorite perdido bass holes


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

great job kenny. Love fishing those perdido holes. Was up in 'leven mile about 2 weeks ago and caught a few nice ones. Saw a HUGE gator, have always seen them in there and bayou marcus but this was the BIGGEST I have seen locally. Guess there will be 2 sprint bass boats runnin perdido now huh hahahahahaha.

Jim


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

looks like a great trip.:clap


----------

